# ibd



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

I had my colon removed a year ago because of UC and Divers.Still have diarhrea 18 times aday. Must go immediately after eating.Have taken injections 3 times aday, medication and now they want me to go on vivonex which seems very expensive.Still have bain in ab area and lower right side of back.Also had cancer of the thryroid,


----------

